
Facebook paying Dan Abramov only $130K (£100k) - andrewstuart
https://twitter.com/dan_abramov/status/1228454264915271683
======
cnst
The title of "only $130K (£100k)" is incorrect — it makes it seem like he's
underpaid, because 130k USD in the US wouldn't be a competitive salary,
whereas 100k GBP in England is quite a top buck.

Also, not sure about the deal with only listing the base salary — in the US,
his SV-based company would provide significant equity-based compensation for
any of their engineering offices. In fact, FB is known to pay exactly the same
at all of their US-based engineering offices, so, it's up to you whether
living in SV or NYC is worth the extra cost, or whether you'd rather save it
for an early retirement by going for a secondary market.

------
andrewstuart
For anyone who doesn't know, Dan Abramov is one of the worlds leading experts
on, and a core developer of, ReactJS.

I think many ReactJS application developers around the world would be paid
significantly more than this.

It's strange - I had heard that the big Silicon Valley tech companies paid
well, but maybe not.

Anyone here on HN know what typical senior software engineer salary is at
Facebook? Presuming Dan is one of the best paid ones then that must mean
average is more like USD$100K which seems alot lower than I would have
expected.

I'm a recruiter - I could get Dan a job here in Melbourne for well more money
than that which is weird because Australia doesn't pay at the top end.

~~~
cnst
He's not based in the US, though, so, I don't see anything strange here.

He's getting paid 100k£ base salary. That's a pretty huge salary in the UK —
SWE salaries outside of the US major markets are much lower, and in Europe
outside of Switzerland, they're even lower still; and even going by the
conversion from GBP to USD alone, that's not that bad for most of the US
outside of the major markets, either. Not to mention that the total comp is
probably much higher as well.

~~~
andrewstuart
I thought these big Silicon Valley companies paid their highly public
superstars big coin, regardless of where they live.

It seems strange because you'd think they would pay him extremely well as a
defensive strategy to keep the other SV giants from buying him away - they
seem to be making that task rather easy.

~~~
cnst
Why? If he's happy at FB, and wants to get more k$, I'm sure he can arrange to
get moved to the US and have his salary adjusted for the local market without
any issue. Probably would mean 180k$ base or whatnot right away; plus lots of
stock (no idea how much stock they give outside of US).

------
PragmaticPulp
$130K USD / £100k base, no mention of equity compensation. Seems a bit
misleading to be open about base compensation but hide the bonus and RSU
compensation. Why not quote the whole compensation number?

That said, this follows my experience with European compensation practices.
It's easy to hire great talent at average or below-average US equivalent
compensation.

I some times wonder if the push for more remote work in the US will open the
floodgates for cheaper international labor. Once you're hiring people in
different time zones, it's not that much more of a stretch to open a remote
office in a cheaper European locale.

~~~
cnst
False. His base salary is 0,00 USD and 100k GBP.

Also, if we want to have adequate comparison between regions, there has to be
some sort of a retirement-related benchmark for when a person can retire
comfortably. For example, in the US, if you're required to pay 24k per year
after-tax for health insurance alone, for a family of 4, from the point of
retirement until you're eligible for medicare, then that's an extra expense
that your savings should be capable of covering etc.

